# Devils Lake Fishing Report 3/4



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

The last few days the Devils Lake area got hit by some pretty good snowfall 
amounts. After about 6 inches last week we just had another 8-10 inches. 
Accumulations on the lake are pretty heavy and moving around is quite 
difficult. The Lake Access Committee does plow trails, but the plows in the 
area are spread pretty thin right now and it?ll probably take a few days to get 
everything up to par. We?re also getting some pretty strong winds today and 
that means the plows probably won?t start clearing things yet. Kyle at 
Woodland Resort usually has his crew keeping Creel Bay?s trails open on a daily 
basis, so that is an option. Otherwise, we highly recommend snowmobiles if you 
plan to move around at all. As for fishing, it?s been rather spotty for perch, 
fairly decent for walleyes, and still good for pike. For perch the better 
spots continue to be Creel Bay, the Towers area, the main lake along Camp 
Grafton, and Jerusalem in East Devils. Hali?s, genz worms, rocker minnows, 
kastmasters, and frostee spoons tipped with wax worms, spikes, or minnow heads; 
or a plain hook with a minnow fished with a slip bobber are all working. Try 
to be mobile and try different presentations. Walleye fishing remains good in 
the Old Mil and Bud Bay areas, Pelican Lake, the Mauvee area, Knudson?s Bay and 
the Ft. Totten/Cactus area, and the Stromme Addition area. The larger fish 
have been coming from the shallower water areas with smaller fish out deeper. 
Sonars, chubby darters, kastmasters, and buckshots tipped with minnows or 
minnow heads all work. The best bite is early morning and right at dusk. Pike 
fishing remains good in the north ends of Six Mile and Creel Bays. Also, Lake 
Irvin and Sweetwater Lake are also good spots. Smelt or herring with tip-ups 
has been the presentation of choice. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

